# So confused. Decidual bleeding?



## Rachey320

I'm not quit sure I know what's going on. I'm almost positive I had implantation bleeding on the first of this month (very light brown discharge for less than 2 days). On the 6th (not supposed to start til the 8th) I started bleeding. Almost exactly like AF except started out a tad heavy instead of gradually increasing. But, after about an hour of bleeding I started to cramp. Very similar to menstrual cramps but moderatly stronger. They were a bit uncomfortable but not like "bring you to your knees" pain. I'd say on a scale of 1-10 it was about a 4 or 5. Anyways, I was just wondering...is this a bad sign? Has anyone had decidual bleeding with moderate cramps and still carried on with a healthy baby? How long did it last and how bad were your cramps? Should I avoid sex while I'm bleeding? Thank you all SO very much for taking the time to read this and any information is helpful!

P.S.
I have only taken 2 HPT and both were negative. I have many symptoms of being preggo though. Gassy, moody, acid reflux....I've even noticed one breast has grown quit larger than the other. Weird.


----------



## Rachey320

I forgot to mention my moderate cramps lasted about 6 hours or so. Now it's just very minimal cramping if any at all but still bleeding. Heavy flow. No big clots just little chunks when I pee (sorry, tmi). Took a pregnancy test this morning. Still negative. But, like I said, not supposed to start until the 8th. Also, still getting pinch-y cramps every now and then. Nothing like period cramps. Sorry for rambling. Please reply. I'm driving myself nuts.:coffee:


----------



## Lozdi

I have no idea whats going on but just wanted to say I hope this is your bfp and just hasn't shown up yet. If you are still getting negatives in a few days time call your doctor to have a blood test. :hugs:

I have never had implantation bleeding myself but I would say avoid sex while bleeding just incase things are being a bit delicate. :hugs:


----------



## Rachey320

Thank you so much for your support. I hope I find out what's going on soon. I'm an emotional wreck at times :cry:. I'll keep this thread up dated no matter what the news might be.


----------



## K_

I agree with Lozdi. I myself didn't have implantation bleeding either, but I've read that's one of the first symptoms for many people. Keeping my FX for you! :) Wishing you a BFP!


----------



## Rachey320

Thank you Karin! Your support means alot to me. The bleeding has died down quit a bit and there's no cramping at all anymore. Although I'm not having anymore pregnancy symptoms I haven't lost all hope. I will take another pregnancy test in the morning. Finger crossed![-o&lt;


----------



## AMomma2001

New here but just letting you know your not alone in the confusion. I am definantly confused myself and reading all the forums isn't helping much.

Let me give you my story. So back in Jan. I had my normal AF lasted 2 days then in Feb. I had a very unusual 6 day bleeding... never enough even for a pantyliner but I just assumed was my AF even though was 5 days early. I took a HPT on Feb. 29 and got a BFP. Then 2 days ago I started a light bleed with little clots but no pain or cramps. Nothing to signify a MC so I am waiting it out having read about decidual bleeding. I still have morning sickness, frequent urination, sore boobs, and still smell EVERYTHING! So I'm hoping it's decidual and thinking I might be further along than I initially thought as I also found out implantation bleeding can last 2-10 days. Waiting on Dr. Appt. On Tuesday to find out for sure what's going on.

Any advice be helpful and be glad your not in these slippers. GL and lots of BD.


----------



## Rachey320

Your 2 day bleed definately sounds like implantation. I had the same thing a week before my period is due. I hope everything goes well for you. It would be awesome if you could up date after your Dr. appointment.

So, I've decided to wait a take a home pregnancy test when I stop bleeding. I'm even more confused now though. I still have very light bleeding. My symptoms have dulled alot or have just completely gone away. I'm just slightly gassy now and occasionally feel the slightest bit of nausea when I smell certain things. But, I feel like I'm having round ligament pain. It's kind of a sharp tightening pain in my lower abdomen and in the crease between my vagina and thighs. I dunno....I guess I want to be pregnant so bad I could be imagining it. I honestly think with cramping and bleeding like I did I lost the baby if I was pregnant. I'm not sure what to think anymore. I still take a pregnancy test just to make sure though.


----------



## squeaky1983

AMomma2001 said:


> New here but just letting you know your not alone in the confusion. I am definantly confused myself and reading all the forums isn't helping much.
> 
> Let me give you my story. So back in Jan. I had my normal AF lasted 2 days then in Feb. I had a very unusual 6 day bleeding... never enough even for a pantyliner but I just assumed was my AF even though was 5 days early. I took a HPT on Feb. 29 and got a BFP. Then 2 days ago I started a light bleed with little clots but no pain or cramps. Nothing to signify a MC so I am waiting it out having read about decidual bleeding. I still have morning sickness, frequent urination, sore boobs, and still smell EVERYTHING! So I'm hoping it's decidual and thinking I might be further along than I initially thought as I also found out implantation bleeding can last 2-10 days. Waiting on Dr. Appt. On Tuesday to find out for sure what's going on.
> 
> Any advice be helpful and be glad your not in these slippers. GL and lots of BD.


Sorry to crash your thread....How many days before/after af was due did you test?? 

My AF was due the 28th Feb on 23rd I started light spotting as you described, it lasted until 28th then nothing, though I am cramping. I'm holding off testing as my AF has been late in the past. 

I'm driving myself crazy at the moment! I don't have many "symptoms" of either AF or pregnancy!!


----------



## Rachey320

I tested once 4 days before AF and then again 2 days before (wasn't bleeding yet when I tested). I started bleeding 2 days before AF was due. This is the first time I have ever been through this. I almost certain I was (or am) pregnant. I can just feel it. It's rough. I can't sleep.


----------



## Rachey320

Oh sorry! you were asking her. Haha!


----------



## squeaky1983

Rachey320 said:


> I tested once 4 days before AF and then again 2 days before (wasn't bleeding yet when I tested). I started bleeding 2 days before AF was due. This is the first time I have ever been through this. I almost certain I was (or am) pregnant. I can just feel it. It's rough. I can't sleep.


So how many days late are you?? 

I have a history of irrational periods!!1 It disappeared for 4 months, i was adamant I was pg have transvaginal examination, ultrasound the lot but nothing. That's why I'm kind of holding out for as long as I can!


----------



## AMomma2001

> Sorry to crash your thread....How many days before/after af was due did you test??
> 
> My AF was due the 28th Feb on 23rd I started light spotting as you described, it lasted until 28th then nothing, though I am cramping. I'm holding off testing as my AF has been late in the past.
> 
> I'm driving myself crazy at the moment! I don't have many "symptoms" of either AF or pregnancy!!

I was due for AF on Mar. 1 if Feb. was indeed my AF. So tested one day before. I am always every 28 days with just a 2 day AF. Anything over that is beyond normal for me as is the lack of cramping or bloating I always have.


----------



## glitterfly

Hi Hun,

I had what I'd call strong AF cramps and I had brown spotting to the extent I thought my period was starting... I even put a tampon in and then it got to about 5 days after that and I was still cramping and had massive spots so I just meh I'll do a test and there it was BFP!

I realllllly hope that you get yours soon too...

Xx


----------



## AMomma2001

UPDATE : We are 6.5wks along come to find out. Was implantation bleed in Feb. and decidual bleed lasted 5 days. All is looking good just on iron supplements to keep body in line. LOL Glad to finally know for sure that my BFP is good. We hadn't even started trying yet and we just got lucky. Waiting till 12wks to share the news with family. This will be our only child since I have one and he has 3 already. Hopefully families will be OK considering our 16 year age difference.


----------



## squeaky1983

Congratulations hun!! I tested yesterday bfn gonna try again and if not go to get bloods done!!


----------



## mzkellibaby

i had something similar to you. i began to bleed when my period was suppose to start and the flow was like a normal period but not painful, no cramps! it went on and off 2 times....it usually does it once. the next month i had 2 days spotting 2 days light bleeding and a final day of both! i have yet to get a bfp but have pregnancy symptoms everyday! i would like to know how things turn out with you, i wasnt ttc but i would be so sad if i didnt now that i have gotten attached to the possibility!


----------



## hopeful31

Hi,I'm so confused. Has this happened to anyone before? I have a very regular 28 day cycle and usually ovulate from day 10 to day 15. My periods came the 1st February and I had unprotected sex on the 2nd February & my bf came in my twice. My cycle usually completely finishes by day 5 or 7. However, my period seemed to be finishing by end of day 3 into day 4.Two days after he came in me that's the 4th February I started having serious nausea for the whole week and beyond. It lasted most of the day enough that I was unable to eat properly. I woke up early the morning of the 6th February with a very fluttery kind of feeling in my tummy,I never felt it before, it lasted a few hours well because it woke me up from my sleep. It was making me feel like I had a nervous feeling in my tummy or something or like butterflies in my tummy. This was really weird. I was partying with friends all week and I noticed every time I tried to drink alcohol (usual stuff I drink & not very strong) I felt upset. I just could not drink any alcohol. The next thing that happened, on the 8th and 9th February I had slight spotting. This has never ever ever happened to me before and my periods was all done days before. But I saw little bit blood only on those two days and that was it. I continued to have some nausea the next couple days and still could not drink alcohol. The next thing that happened I got leg cramps in my calves really bad and also on either side of my pelvis. I was doing a lot of walking and it was hot and I was drinking lots of fluids,soda water,lucozade,water,coke,ginger ale sometimes. I have been doing this for years like 10 years under the same conditions so I don't know how come I got cramps and what caused it. My periods is due the 28th February (today) but from the 14th February my breasts started to hurt a bit, every day till now. I also felt a slight bit cramping around the 15th and 18th and I have been very emotional, weepy and moody. Normally, my breasts don't hurt before my periods and not for that long. I also woke up with a headache like 4 consecutive nights ago and I started to see traces of blood the 25th February and what I believe is my period came the 27th February (yesterday). It's flowing good and with pieces of stuff in it (like the lining shedding). However, my breasts are still achy and I had some nausea yesterday as well and my nose was very sensitive to smell (this normally happens though). Normally the nausea stops when my periods come though. Is there any chance I could have conceived and this could be decidual bleeding looking like a period? I did a pregnancy test yesterday but it said -ve. I don't know if it's correct or not because I know there's a rare chance you can get pregnant while on your period but all these symptoms I have explained I never ever experienced it before my periods in all life that I've been having my periods. I'm 31 by the way. Can someone tell me what could all this be and should I wait a while again and then do another pregnancy test or what? Thanks much.


----------



## hopeful31

I forgot to mention, I also had constipation for two days on the 10th and 11th February and it was so bad for the first time ever it felt like something was pushing down on my ass, like if I was getting hemorrhoids. This was the first time constipation felt like that. And recently since the 19th February my lower back is hurting. Last night sleeping on my tummy I had to turn over because my breasts were achy I couldn't lie on them anymore. 

Aren't all my symptoms I described before and now just so weird? I know my body pretty well so I know I'm not imagining all these things I'm feeling. I just don't know if there's a possibility I could be pregnant or not. I feel like I am pregnant though by some miracle.


----------



## dennise

Rachey320 said:


> Thank you so much for your support. I hope I find out what's going on soon. I'm an emotional wreck at times :cry:. I'll keep this thread up dated no matter what the news might be.


Hi Rachey, I hope this message finds you. Right now. I am having the exact same experience as you did. Can you share what was actually happening with you at that time? What are all those symptoms? Thanks.


----------

